

Ask HN: is Google search down? - mark_l_watson


======
mark_l_watson
At least for me and my friends in Sedona AZ, Google search has been down for
quite a while but other Google services like G+ seem to be fine.

------
randomanonymous
Not for me. Maybe it's a small region in the west coast. Who knows.

~~~
mark_l_watson
OK, thanks. I figured it was local because there is nothing on HN or Twitter
about it.

------
jnorthrop
No problems here in New England

